
Google Adwords seems to have broken CSS for a couple of hours already - thijser
https://adwords.google.com/intl/en_nl/home/
======
thijser
It looks like this right now:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14185619/adwords.png](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14185619/adwords.png)
(checked on 3 different IPs and the image is generated by
[https://screenshotmachine.com/](https://screenshotmachine.com/) )

Makes me wonder how this can effectively be monitored when also doing A/B
experiments.

------
NicoJuicy
Probably because they are doing A/B experiments with their new layout for
adwords: [http://imgur.com/a/gopki](http://imgur.com/a/gopki)

